# Dumbo Rats?



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

So I adopted my rats from PetSmart. They had them labeled as Dumbo rats but I just have this strong feeling that they are NOT Dumbo. So I thought I'd see what everyone else thinks...


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Definitely NOT dumbos.
Regular top eared rats. Still very cute though!!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG! Cute is NOT the word! The last picture, of the hoodie with the treat in his paws . . . oh no . . . THUD!


----------



## Mrs. Brisby (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh wow he looks just like my Felix! And definitely not a Dumbo, I got one of each from Petsmart and it is a very obvious difference between my Dumbo rat's low-set big ears and flat head, and Felix's more traditional look. If I could get pics up I'd show you a side by side


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah Petsmart's labeling fail's once again. They are VERY cute though and are lucky to have you! Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Baby dumbo rat. I dont know whos this is, its been hanging out on my desk top for a while. Darn cute. large round Ears on side of head.


----------



## lexiloo (Nov 26, 2011)

^Oh gosh...my heart. That picture is way too adorable.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Bless their hearts adorable, but definitely not dumbos. If the price was higher for the dumbos vs the regular you can probably get the difference back.


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 27, 2011)

Haha, that pic of the baby dumbo rat looks like my Badge! <3 

Very cute rattiebeans. Lovely colours too


----------



## ClaireGlynn (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, they are gorgeous but sorry to say but they are definatly not dumbo rats. 
The positioning of the ears is way to high on the head to possibly be dumbo's. 
I have had 19 standard and 15 dumbos and you cant mistake them for each other, dumbos ears are more at the side of the eyes where as standards are more on top of the eyes, if that makes sense.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

A few of my dumbos




















I tried to pick straight-on shots so you could compare. If you paid more, I'd definitely go back for the difference.


----------



## Proud_Rat_Owner880669 (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't read all the comments but one thing I know is they look standard eared. Dumbos have ears on the side of their heads.
^ ^ I believe she looks dumbo but I am unsure of her Pedigree or what ever you call it


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your posts!! I had a feeling when I first got them they might not be dumbo. Way to go Petsmart lol But I couldn't imagine my life without the boys I already have  <3


----------

